

Rich text labels for iOs - pothibo
https://github.com/pothibo/CMFramework

======
gte910h
Man I really hate those antiblogspam people now.

Nothing is worse then seeing a link to a git repo with no explanation of what
it does, what it looks like, where sample code is, etc.

Thanks for sticking it out there mind you, just I wish people would give
context, explanation and demonstration with new stuff like this.

